# Week 0 of BMQ?



## phionex (7 Apr 2009)

Can someon explain in detail what happens during Week Zero BMQ at St. Jean. Like as much detail as possible or if you can provided me with a daily scheduel for week zero that would be great.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Apr 2009)

Sure.

You get to do what you are told, and not ask questions that you don't need the answers to yet.

You get a hair cut.

You get to do a PT test.

You get to meet lots of new people.  Some will like you.  Some won't.

You get to fill out paper work.

And, you will probably piss off your staff with questions about things.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Apr 2009)

Only thing EITS didn't state where how long the days run.

EDITED TO CHANGE

Here is a break down of your day(s)

Once the indoctrination period is over, a typical training day is as follows:


Wake-up 5 am 
Morning Physical Training 5:10 am to 5:50 am 
Breakfast 5:30 am to 7:00 am 
Inspection/Training 7 am to 7:40 am 
Training 7:55 am to 11:10 am 
Lunch 11:20 am to 12 pm or 12:10 pm to 12:50 pm or 1:00 pm to 1:40 pm 
Training 1:50 pm to 4:10 pm or 1:50 pm to 5:05 pm 
Dinner 4:20 pm to 5:05 pm or 5:15 pm to 5:55 pm 
Training 6 pm to 8 pm 
Lights out 11 pm


----------



## JBoyd (7 Apr 2009)

To elaborate on EITS post;

You will fill out your will, you will setup your banking information as well as given the opportunity to setup a bank account if you do not already have one. You will hand in your autobiography so you should have that pre-written on legal sized paper before you arrive. 

You will also be given an advance so that you can procure some items from Canex, you will be given the opportunity to go to Canex once (after that you must wait until your indoc period is over I believe). 

You will also be issued your BMQ kit, your rations card, and be given a few training classes to help you on your transition from civilian life to military life.


----------



## SeaGully (10 Apr 2009)

Basically:
you go through the fabled green doors into a classroom, meet some of your platoon mates and a few of your instructors. they give a little welcome to the military speech, ask if you have any contraband items, you get assigned a room
then you lug your stuff up many flights of stairs to your cubicle and make your bed and start unpacking then you lay down and think 'wholly **** I'm really here'
The rest of the week is spent standing in ranks for a very very long time while you wait to give payment info, get an advance, get haircuts, and get things at the Canex. There is also TONS of paperwork to be filled out. Make sure you have all your info (ie: contacts dependants etc)
You will get many classes on Military Knowledge and policies and presentations about pay stubs, wills, banking, insurance etc.
You will do your CF Express. 
The best and worst day is the day you get your kit issued. Its a looooong process but it was a lot of fun.
Week Zero is boring. It is nothing like how Basic really is. Give yourself a chance and  Just get through it.
Ignore the recruits who are not helpful and make fun of week 0's.
Talk to the recruits who are in later weeks, most will be more than happy to tell you about their experiences and give you survival tidbits.
Don't be afraid to ask questions during week zero. 
Remember to ask them only when the instructors say "are there any questions"
DO NOT go on hear say. Unless it comes down from the COC it's just a rumor.
Always carry a notepad and pen.
Do not forget any items you need for the day. (exacta card, paperwork)
5 minutes early is ON TIME.
Have Fun! and DON'T QUIT!!!


----------



## Good2Go (11 Apr 2009)

You will start marching now from pt A to pt B, in your civies for at least the first part of the wk.  You will prolly feel foolish, esp when you march by other plts that have their sh****t together.  You should not feel foolish; this is a mistake.  From time 0 do your best to march like the potential CF prof that you aspire to be.  You will look less foolish and may even look like you know what you are doing.  Your DS will give you pointers and marching is not difficult.  You will be aces so long as you try to get with the prog ASAP and demonstrate effort.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Apr 2009)

Good2Go said:
			
		

> You will start marching now from pt A to pt B, in your civies for at least the first part of the wk.  You will prolly feel foolish, esp when you march by other plts that have their sh****t together.  You should not feel foolish; this is a mistake.  From time 0 do your best to march like the potential CF prof that you aspire to be.  You will look less foolish and may even look like you know what you are doing.  Your DS will give you pointers and marching is not difficult.  You will be aces so long as you try to get with the prog ASAP and demonstrate effort.



What is the mistake, feeling foolish or marching?

When I did Basic (Jul-Oct 1989) we *marched* (not properly of course) to breakfast at Champlain Hall the very first morning.  Monday of Week 2, when we were on our way to breakfast, in uniform and marching, we could see how far we had come in just one week while watching the next new platoon stomping around as they attempted to march to breakfast, just like we did a short week earlier.


----------



## lpfan55 (23 May 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> You get to do what you are told, and not ask questions that you don't need the answers to yet.
> 
> ...



That sums it up pretty good!


----------

